# Fresh going away in my area



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I only used it once and wasn't thrilled with the price or product selection anyway. Got the email today it's ending in my zip code. It's mostly a pretty poor income area so no surprise.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I read this article a couple weeks back and they don't really make it clear why they are shutting down. 
https://www.recode.net/2017/11/3/16...lation-shut-down-grocery-delivery-whole-foods


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

I bet instacart is happy with this news.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

In SE Wisconsin price and selection is competitive with the grocery stores + it comes straight to your door. When it was all coming from Fresh Thyme prices were meh, but now that they come from Amazon's own grocery store they are in line or cheaper then the b&m stores.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Honestly out here Vons.com is the best for groceries


----------

